# hl2.exe Error.



## GameBoy11 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi, i have a problem, when i try to play Either CS: SOURCE, DOD: SOURCE or hl2 dm, i can play for quite a while and then suddenly everything freezes, and then i get dropped back to the desktop with a Hl2.exe Error ( hl2.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close ).. i looked in the event viewer and the error report says this:

Source: Application Error : Category: None : Event ID: 1000... Type: Error

Faulting application hl2.exe, version 0.0.0.0, faulting module studiorender.dll, version 0.0.0.0, fault address 0x0003197a.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

I dont know why it does this:upset: .. ok time for my system specs. below.

OS: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO., LTD
System Model: MS-7104
BIOS: Pheonix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 1022MB RAM
Page file: 387MB used, 2074MB available
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 6600
Chip Type: GeForce 6600
DAC Type: Integrated RAMDAC
Approx. Total Memory: 256.0 MB
Current Display Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60hz)
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Drivers: Main Driver: nv4_disp.dll
Version: 6.14.0010.9371 (English)
Date: 10/22/2006 12:22:00
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
VDD: n/a
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)

Sound Device. Name: Realtek AC97 Audio
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Default Device: Yes

Sound Drivers: Name: ALCXWDM.SYS
Version: 5.10.0000.5970 (English)
Date: 11/21/2005 22:44:22
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Other Files: (Its blank)
Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.


Ok now, i hope that can help people to help solve my problem, please help me solve this problem, thank you!


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi Joey,

Please run through all the steps listed under "Common Game Issues" in my signature, and post back with results.

Is it only Steam games you have this problem with? Try reinstalling Steam.

Let us know how you go.


----------



## GameBoy11 (Mar 15, 2007)

hi ive done all of that before already. but the only thing i havnt done is updated my sound card drivers, witch i dont know how to do. could any one give me a site to update my realtek soundcard driver? thanks. that could fix the problem


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/ for realtek


----------

